# make xconfig

## MrIch

Hallo!

Ich kann seit einem gentoo kernel soruces update kein make xconfig mehr aufrufen! Wieso?

root@plinux011:/usr/src/linux# make xconfig

rm -f include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts kconfig.tk

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o tkparse.o tkparse.c

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o tkcond.o tkcond.c

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o tkgen.o tkgen.c

gcc -o tkparse tkparse.o tkcond.o tkgen.o

cat header.tk >> ./kconfig.tk

./tkparse < ../arch/i386/config.in >> kconfig.tk

-: 309: can't handle dep_bool/dep_mbool/dep_tristate condition

make[1]: *** [kconfig.tk] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

thx

----------

## qnx

Yeah, you're missing tk/tcl. Just type 

```
emerge tk
```

and it'll be fixed!

ps. sorry, but I don't speak german   :Laughing: 

Regards, Jacob W.

----------

## MrIch

thx, I have no problem with english!

----------

## MrIch

but the problem is still alive...

aber das Problem besteht weiterhin...

*  dev-lang/tk

      Latest version Available: 8.3.3

      Latest version Installed: 8.3.3

      Homepage: http://dev.scriptics.com/software/tcltk/

      Description:

      Tk Widget Set

plinux011 linux # make xconfig

rm -f include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts kconfig.tk

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

cat header.tk >> ./kconfig.tk

./tkparse < ../arch/i386/config.in >> kconfig.tk

-: 309: can't handle dep_bool/dep_mbool/dep_tristate condition

make[1]: *** [kconfig.tk] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## maystorm

 *qnx wrote:*   

> sorry, but I don't speak german  

 

WOW, welch ein Enthusiast: kein Deutsch sprechen, aber trotzdem das deutsche Forum lesen! Bemerkenswert, ein absolutes Vorbild!

Weiter so...   :Razz: 

----------

## maystorm

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

 

Ich hab make xconfig mal bei mir ausprobiert, und ich bekomme exakt denselben Fehler. Ich benutze z.Zt. folgende Kernel-Version:

linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7

Du auch? Sieht so aus, als ob diese Version broken ist? Gibt's noch andere mit dem Problem?

----------

## qnx

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

 

You might try upgrading to the latest kernel, not only gentoo kernels, go to www.kernel.org and pick up something there. 

Best wishes, Jacob W.

----------

## qnx

Ohhh. I don't know if it's possible but you need Tcl/TK, so try 

```
emerge tcl
```

 this time  :Very Happy: 

Regards, Jacob W.

----------

## jaso

Ich stand gerade vor dem gleichen Problem und habe hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5055&highlight=deptristate

die Lösung gefunden.

----------

